# Al Ain Aviation Companies



## kernowchris1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi

Does anyone here work in Aviation Engineering in Al Ain? My wife has secured a job there which starts in August and wanted to find out what's around for me.

Many thanks


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Look up strata.ae 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

